# 'Totally Wyred' - a flattish imperial century from Whalley on Sunday 1st April.



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2012)

The popular Fylde/Wyre flattish century forum ride from Whalley will take place again on Sunday, 1st April, 2012. Meet at Spring Wood picnic centre car park at 09:20 with a view to setting off at 09:30. (Those times are BST, the clocks having gone forward the week before.)

We will avoiding most of the coastal towns this time, and use a downstream toll bridge rather than the ferry to get across the Wyre. We will still call in at Bonds for ices, and Knott End for our main cafe stop. This route comes in at 162 kms (101 miles) with Bonds after 67 kms (42 miles) and Knott End cafe after 90 kms (56 miles). Map on Bikely.

I've also come up with a shorter option in case of disappointing weather on the day: The shorter version of the route takes a more direct route to Elswick, cuts out Knott End, and inserts a cafe stop at Scorton instead - total distance 117 kms (73 miles) with Bonds at 54 kms (34 miles), Scorton cafe stop at 77 kms (48 miles). Map on Bikely.


----------



## italiafirenze (6 Feb 2012)

The original date was best for me but as this is my "home event" i'll do my best to make either of the others, the Saturday probably being best, though neither ideal.

Perhaps a rethink of the section between weeton and staining on chain lane, it looks a small back road but it's a rat run between Poulton/Thornton and the Tesco/Whitehills area. Rideable solo or in a two but not great for a big group, I'd suggest either going farther out toward the prom (who cares about wind!) or go straight through weeton to singleton then elswick and make up the distance elsewhere.

The alternative isn't brilliant but much less traffic and much more common to see groups of riders. The road is wider and offers better visibility.


----------



## Edge705 (6 Feb 2012)

Col I agree with Italiafirenzi you would be better doing wrea green to weeton to singleton to great ecc - Just before the 34.1 miler do a right instead of left follow that road all the way mile road in singleton basically you cut out staining you'll have to make up 3'ish miles elsewhere. In all honesty it would'nt be that bad on a Sunday but its not the best of roads car wise as chain lane is a rat run between Blackpool and Poulton - otherwise the rest around wyre is pretty straight forward - Knott end will be a nice stop if the weather is nice. Green dicks lane and lambs lane in pilling are not the best width wise and road wise but get little traffic and are more than acceptable for road bikes - Looks good Col but I'll probably ride out to Whalley and come back to Knott end spending the cafe stop at knott end with all of you and then nipping on the ferry to Fleetwood and home - If theres any forum ride before that before then I'll look to join that as well - well done col looks good


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2012)

italiafirenze said:


> Perhaps a rethink of the section between weeton and staining on chain lane, it looks a small back road but it's a rat run between Poulton/Thornton and the Tesco/Whitehills area. Rideable solo or in a two but not great for a big group, I'd suggest either going farther out toward the prom (who cares about wind!) or go straight through weeton to singleton then elswick and make up the distance elsewhere.


That's the kind of thing I need to know! 

I've changed the route to go straight from Weeton to Singleton, and have done a longer diversion round Garstang to make up the distance.


----------



## Steve H (7 Feb 2012)

I'm Cheshire Catting so can't do 25th. Would be ok for next two dates and happy to bribe / influence you with a lift Colin!!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2012)

Steve H said:


> I'm Cheshire Catting so can't do 25th. Would be ok for next two dates and happy to bribe / influence you with a lift Colin!!


Excellent - thanks Steve!

Let's make it Sunday, 1st April then and hopefully the weather won't make fools of us that day!  (Apologies to those who prefer a Saturday, but there are others who prefer Sundays - I'll do a Saturday forum ride on March 17th)


----------



## Alun (7 Feb 2012)

Count me in Colin, I don't mind which date. As long it's sunny!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2012)

Okay, here's the rider list so far ...

ColinJ
Steve H
potsy
Alun
Edge705 (from Whalley to cafe at Knott End)
italiafirenze
Kevin (tubbycyclist) _might_ be able to make it but he is going to a mate's party the night before so he might be the worse for wear. In case he doesn't make it, will one of you with a GPS and doing the full distance volunteer for backup navigational duties? Last time it was very handy having Kevin there too so one of us could lead the way, and the other could hang around at the back, keeping an eye on fellow stragglers!

I can do many of our more familiar rides from memory but I'd be in danger of getting lost in the Fylde/Wyre districts if something went wrong with my GPS out there. (Mind you, we should have the local knowledge of Edge705 and italiafirenze anyway.)


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Feb 2012)

Yeh count me as a probable, usual weather disclaimer, as I _might_ turn it into a 200 and start from home.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Yeh count me as a probable, usual weather disclaimer, as I _might_ turn it into a 200 and start from home.


Closer to a 300 - I reckon you'd be doing approximately 280 kms or 173 miles!  (Don't forget - there'd be a total of another 41 miles to and from Whalley as well as double the distance between your place and Hebden Bridge!)


----------



## wormo (7 Feb 2012)

Can I join in. Will be my first ride with you guys. Grew up in Lytham.


----------



## Globalti (7 Feb 2012)

Note for the cafe at Scorton: it's notorious for bike thefts being easy of road access, crowded and popular with cyclists who may have to sit indoors, out of sight of their bikes.

I'm around on 1 April, I might be interested as Whalley is my nearest start point for rides.


----------



## italiafirenze (7 Feb 2012)

wormo said:


> Can I join in. Will be my first ride with you guys. Grew up in Lytham.


 
It was my first ride last year, you won't regret it. A very nice bunch of people.

Don't fall over though, they won't let you forget it.


----------



## potsy (7 Feb 2012)

italiafirenze said:


> It was my first ride last year, you won't regret it. A very nice bunch of people.
> 
> Don't fall over though, they won't let you forget it.


Aww, did you fall over? Don't think it's been mentioned much 

Colin, I'll put the route on my Garmin for back-up, though you might want to get a back up for the back up if you follow me, my sense of direction is not exactly to be relied upon  
And it's not easy to be navigator when you're at the back all the time


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2012)

wormo said:


> Can I join in. Will be my first ride with you guys. Grew up in Lytham.


You'd be welcome wormo!


Globalti said:


> Note for the cafe at Scorton: it's notorious for bike thefts being easy of road access, crowded and popular with cyclists who may have to sit indoors, out of sight of their bikes.
> 
> I'm around on 1 April, I might be interested as Whalley is my nearest start point for rides.


Hopefully we will be doing the full century, in which case we will use the cafe at Knott End. We discovered the garden out the back last year and sat outside in the sunshine, keeping a very close eye on our bikes which we leaned against the hedges and walls a few feet away.

Kevin (tubbycyclist) enjoys a healthy hearty meal!







If conditions are not so good and we opt for the shorter route on the day, I think we will use _The Barn_ at Scorton. We could sit in the covered outdoor cafe area at the side of the premises and keep an eye on our bikes.


----------



## potsy (7 Feb 2012)

Was discussing that pic with Kevin on our last ride.
I see he is getting his excuses in early


----------



## I like Skol (7 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Kevin (tubbycyclist) enjoys a healthy hearty meal!


 
That's just a light snack!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2012)

I like Skol said:


> That's just a light snack!!!!


As opposed to a jealously-guarded all-day veggie breakfast _plus_ chips!


----------



## Globalti (8 Feb 2012)

Is Tubbycyclist related to Ewan McGregor?


----------



## italiafirenze (8 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


>


 
Let's hope for weather like that, though that's my winter jersey so must have been coldish. I seem to remember being the only person not eating as if facing the electric chair. Who is everyone else in that photo, I can't remember names to faces?


----------



## Alun (8 Feb 2012)

That's me sat next to you in the yellow


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2012)

italiafirenze said:


> Let's hope for weather like that, though that's my winter jersey so must have been coldish. I seem to remember being the only person not eating as if facing the electric chair. Who is everyone else in that photo, I can't remember names to faces?


Yes, it was a chilly start that day but the sun came out within 2 hours and it gradually warmed up. It became pleasantly warm rather than hot.

My face is just visible on the far left. That's _oldnslow_ in the blue Carrera kit next to me. He enjoyed his fish and chips so much that he rode up to the cafe once a week for the following month or so. We haven't seen him since last summer. Rammylad is in the yellow top. He has been on a few of my rides. Alun (in the greeny-yellow jacket) is sitting between you and Rammylad. He is one of my regulars.


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2012)

Full roll call just for italiafirenze-




Alun, skud (crouching),Pennine paul,rammy,Ajay(hiding),Colin,yourself,oldnslow,tubby,myself.


----------



## Edge705 (8 Feb 2012)

Is it me or is Colin a dead ringer for Alvin Stardust here


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2012)

That's a new one!

When I was skinny and had more hair (and _he_ did!), 3 different people said I looked like Hugh Laurie ...


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2012)

I always think you look a lot like the guy in your avatar, only fatter 
Have been recruiting for the ride, ILS and Skuddy have been 'nudged' wonder if the original perpetrator of the 2011 ride would be interested?


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Feb 2012)

Bring it on ! I'm up for a little fixed love !!!!!


----------



## italiafirenze (9 Feb 2012)

Well done for getting all the names, that's some memory. Hopefully there will be a couple more faces this time round and a fair smattering of sunshine.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2012)

italiafirenze said:


> Well done for getting all the names, that's some memory. Hopefully there will be a couple more faces this time round and a fair smattering of sunshine.


Many of us have been on numerous rides together so it isn't hard to remember them!

I really struggle with the names of CycleChatters outside of the core group of about 15 regulars though, and even when I remember the forum names, I forget the real names if the forum name doesn't give a clue - PaulB is pretty obvious, and Alun even more so!

There are numerous Pauls, Davids, Andrews, Craigs, Ians, Michaels ... Which is which, is another matter! So - don't be offended if I don't remember your name, folks, I'm met over 80 CycleChatters now and the number keeps going up; it's hard to keep track.

The other thing that I forget is which combination of people went on which ride. Sometimes I think that people did do a ride when they didn't. Other times I forget that they did!

The most embarrassing thing is when I completely forget that I've even met someone before! It's only happened a couple of times but it makes me cringe when I do it!


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2012)

italiafirenze said:


> Well done for getting all the names, that's some memory. Hopefully there will be a couple more faces this time round and a fair smattering of sunshine.


There is only yourself, Ajay and Rammylad that I have met just once, everybody else I've ridden with 3 or 4 times at least.
I still only know a few 'real' names, much easier if the forum name and real name has some connection.


ColinJ said:


> There are numerous Pauls, Davids, Andrews, Craigs, Ians, Michaels ... Which is which, is another matter! So - don't be offended if I don't remember your name, folks, I'm met over 80 CycleChatters now and the number keeps going up; it's hard to keep track.


 
Not forgetting all the Steve's


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> There is only yourself, Ajay and Rammylad that I have met just once, everybody else I've ridden with 3 or 4 times at least.
> I still only know a few 'real' names, much easier if the forum name and real name has some connection.
> 
> 
> Not forgetting all the Steve's


There you go - _I'd forgotten all the Steves!_ (And yes, there are a lot of them.) 

And Phils ...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> And Phils ...


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> There you go - _I'd forgotten all the Steves!_ (And yes, there are a lot of them.)
> 
> *And Phils* ...


Some things are best forgotten though


----------



## phil_hg_uk (9 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> Some things are best forgotten though


 
 watch it


----------



## Calum (13 Feb 2012)

Ahh go on then, someone's gotta bring down the average age a bit!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> I always think you look a lot like the guy in your avatar, only fatter
> Have been recruiting for the ride, ILS and Skuddy have been 'nudged' wonder if the original perpetrator of the 2011 ride would be interested?


would that be me? if so, i'm in, subject to health.


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> would that be me? if so, i'm in, subject to health.


Yes you, you fool 
Hope you are well enough, need somebody to make me and Colin look good


----------



## al-fresco (26 Feb 2012)

What time are you planning to set off from Whalley?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2012)

al-fresco said:


> What time are you planning to set off from Whalley?


O9:30 BST.

This year, BST should be obvious because we have put the ride back a week to avoid a clash with the Cheshire Cat sportive. Last year, we did the century ride the day the clocks went forward so it would have been easy for someone to have got it wrong and arrive an hour late.

The slow riders among us will probably be getting back around sunset so it would be a good idea to bring lights if you intend to stick with us back to Whalley. Last year, the faster riders without lights went on ahead after the cafe stop. Anyone wanting to do that will have to take responsibility for finding their own way back.


----------



## al-fresco (27 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> O9:30 BST.
> 
> This year, BST should be obvious because we have put the ride back a week to avoid a clash with the Cheshire Cat sportive. Last year, we did the century ride the day the clocks went forward so it would have been easy for someone to have got it wrong and arrive an hour late.
> 
> The slow riders among us will probably be getting back around sunset so it would be a good idea to bring lights if you intend to stick with us back to Whalley. Last year, the faster riders without lights went on ahead after the cafe stop. Anyone wanting to do that will have to take responsibility for finding their own way back.


 
Oh thanks for the warning! Very tempted - Whalley is 100 mile drive from here so I'll decide a bit closer to the time if that's OK.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Feb 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Bring it on ! I'm up for a little fixed love !!!!!


what gear inches did you use last time?


----------



## rusty bearing (27 Feb 2012)

Barring a desperately windy, wet day, put my name down please. Now , where are those lights?


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Feb 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> what gear inches did you use last time?


 Errrr 16 tooth at the rear,42 front......any use ??? How are you doing matey ????


----------



## Pennine-Paul (27 Feb 2012)

> Errrr 16 tooth at the rear,42 front...


Roughly 71 inches


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Feb 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Errrr 16 tooth at the rear,42 front......any use ??? How are you doing matey ????


i'm okey dokey thanks, winning the fight back to fitness. cheers for the converion paul. i think i'll get an 18t rear, i might find 65 inch a bit spinny on that flat route.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Feb 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> i'm okey dokey thanks, winning the fight back to fitness. cheers for the converion paul. i think i'll get an 18t rear, i might find 65 inch a bit spinny on that flat route.


When we rode last year i had no problems with my setup,just one hill where i had to do to standing.


----------



## italiafirenze (27 Feb 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> i'm okey dokey thanks, winning the fight back to fitness. cheers for the converion paul. i think i'll get an 18t rear, i might find 65 inch a bit spinny on that flat route.


 
Are you fixed? What have you got now? 47x19?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Feb 2012)

italiafirenze said:


> Are you fixed? What have you got now? 47x19?


i'm on 49:20, 65" on my fixie and currently my ss is a ridiculously spinny 56", but i'm changing that back to 70". i have sprockets up to 22 teeth as i live in them there hills, but pennine paul has proven to me that it's all do-able on 70" and that i'm just a lazy unfit pussy.


----------



## italiafirenze (27 Feb 2012)

I do believe Skud completed it fixed last year too. But then not much seems to faze him.

I live round here and my fixed is 46x15. Though I won't be on that.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2012)

al-fresco said:


> Oh thanks for the warning! Very tempted - Whalley is 100 mile drive from here so I'll decide a bit closer to the time if that's OK.


Yes, that would be fine!

A 100 mile drive to do a 100 mile ride in the sunshine would be one thing, but I certainly wouldn't want to commit to driving 100 miles to ride 100 miles in wet conditions! 

Let's hope that we get a nice day for it.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2012)

Okay, I've gone through the thread to update the rider list:

ColinJ
Steve H
potsy
Alun
Edge705 (from Whalley to cafe at Knott End)
italiafirenze
oldfatfool (if weather okay)
wormo
Globalti (maybe?)
tubbycyclist (if his hangover isn't too bad!)
skudupnorth
Calum (if he can get a lift)
bromptonfb
al-fresco (will decide nearer the time)
rusty bearing (if weather okay)
Blimey - it looks like we got ourselves a peloton!


----------



## Ajay (27 Feb 2012)

If I can wangle my way out of that 10km run then I'll come - if I'm not built for cycling then I'm definitely not built for running


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Feb 2012)

Better add two more fixed riders, one on 70" and t'other 75", diary is clear though might have to take Monday off as don't fancy the drive back to Rutland straight after.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2012)

Ajay said:


> If I can wangle my way out of that 10km run then I'll come - if I'm not built for cycling then I'm definitely not built for running


Well, I'm not suggesting that you should let anybody down for the 10k run but ... er, you really _aren't_ built like an endurance runner! 


totallyfixed said:


> Better add two more fixed riders, one on 70" and t'other 75", diary is clear though might have to take Monday off as don't fancy the drive back to Rutland straight after.


Excellent! (Let's keep our fingers crossed for the weather _this time_!  )

Updated rider list:

ColinJ
Steve H
potsy
Alun
Edge705 (from Whalley to cafe at Knott End)
italiafirenze
oldfatfool (if weather okay)
wormo
Globalti (maybe?)
tubbycyclist (if his hangover isn't too bad!)
skudupnorth
Calum (if he can get a lift)
bromptonfb
al-fresco (will decide nearer the time)
rusty bearing (if weather okay)
aJay (if he can get out of 10 km run!)
totallyfixed + Helen
It's looking like an interesting mix of very fit, fit, moderately fit and slightly fit riders. And, er, _me_!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I'm not suggesting that you should let anybody down for the 10k run but ... er, you really _aren't_ built like an endurance runner!
> 
> Excellent! (Let's keep our fingers crossed for the weather _this time_!  )
> 
> ...


 
fixed that for you


----------



## italiafirenze (28 Feb 2012)

It's looking like 1st April is a no go for me. Maybe I'll do another one that's not too far from me.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2012)

italiafirenze said:


> It's looking like 1st April is a no go for me. Maybe I'll do another one that's not too far from me.


Oh, bad luck! (I'll leave you on the list but mark you down as unlikely.)


Updated rider list:

ColinJ
Steve H
potsy
Alun
Edge705 (from Whalley to cafe at Knott End)
wormo
skudupnorth
bromptonfb
totallyfixed + Helen
Possibles:

italiafirenze (not looking likely)
oldfatfool (if weather is okay)
Globalti (maybe?)
tubbycyclist (if his hangover isn't too bad!)
Calum (if he can get a lift)
al-fresco (will decide nearer the time)
rusty bearing (if weather is okay)
aJay (if he can get out of 10 km run!)


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> fixed that for you


I'll nurse you back to Whalley, don't worry, if you are really struggling we could always dismantle the bikes and I'll drive you home from there


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> I'll nurse you back to Whalley, don't worry, if you are really struggling we could always dismantle the bikes and I'll drive you home from there


 
If you can keep your tyres on the rims


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> I'll nurse you back to Whalley, don't worry, if you are really struggling we could always dismantle the bikes and I'll drive you home from there


 
Be careful Bromptonfb, there's no knowing what he might do to you if he gets you home?

I quite fancy this ride myself, the calendar is still clear for that day so perhaps now is the time to start working on Mrs Skol for a pass out. The big question is do I drive or cycle to Whalley?!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2012)

I like Skol said:


> I quite fancy this ride myself, the calendar is still clear for that day so perhaps now is the time to start working on Mrs Skol for a pass out. The big question is do I drive or cycle to Whalley?!


It would be a long day if you ride there and back as well! It would be an extra 55 mile round trip as the crow flies, so realistically you'd be talking about 160-170 miles depending on which way you went.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It would be a long day if you ride there and back as well! It would be an extra 55 mile round trip as the crow flies, so realistically you'd be talking about 160-170 miles depending on which way you went.


Yes, but think of the kudos!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Yes, but think of the kudos!


I'm thinking of the saddle sores and aching legs!


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Mar 2012)

Bump [No reason really except the FNRttCFFS are starting to take over]


----------



## Edge705 (6 Mar 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Bump [No reason really except the FNRttCFFS are starting to take over]


 
Yep lets keep it up front


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2012)

I edited the first post yesterday to include a link to information about the Spring Wood meeting place and the start time. I assume that didn't automatically 'bump' the thread then?

April is turning out to be a busy month with rides organised (so far) on 4 of the 5 weekends: My CC Wyre century, (free), SITD audax, CC Jodrell Bank, CC N.Lancs/Cumbria.


----------



## Alun (7 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> April is turning out to be a busy month with rides organised (so far) on 4 of the 5 weekends: My CC Wyre century, (free), SITD audax, CC Jodrell Bank, CC N.Lancs/Cumbria.


 
Colin, have you got a link to the CC N.Lancs/Cumbria, please? I seemed to have missed that one!


----------



## Ajay (7 Mar 2012)

Alun said:


> Colin, have you got a link to the CC N.Lancs/Cumbria, please? I seemed to have missed that one!


Hi Alun, it's the "Hawkshead Brewery" thread I'm organising - it'll be on Sat 28th April (I've asked admin to change date in the title), if you want more info let me know. Hope you can make it!


----------



## Ajay (7 Mar 2012)

Put me down for this Colin.
If the weather's looking good I'll make an early start and ride to Whalley, otherwise I'll meet you on the road as before.
I'll head home from Scorton.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2012)

Updated rider list:

ColinJ
Steve H
potsy
Alun
Edge705 (from Whalley to cafe at Knott End)
wormo
skudupnorth
bromptonfb
totallyfixed + Helen
aJay (will meet us at Whalley in good weather, down the road if not, and with us as far as Scorton)
Possibles:

italiafirenze (not looking likely)
oldfatfool (if weather is okay)
Globalti (maybe?)
tubbycyclist (if weather okay, and may also ride to and from Whalley!)
Calum (if he can get a lift)
al-fresco (will decide nearer the time)
rusty bearing (if weather is okay)


----------



## wormo (7 Mar 2012)

Hi Colin, unless any unforseen circumstances will definitely be joining you. From memory Whalley not very large place, but where are we meeting?

Cheers Phil/wormo


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2012)

wormo said:


> Hi Colin, unless any unforseen circumstances will definitely be joining you. From memory Whalley not very large place, but where are we meeting?
> 
> Cheers Phil/wormo


I've edited the first post to include that information Phil. (Spring Wood car park, across the lights at the top of Accrington Road.)


----------



## wormo (7 Mar 2012)

Colin,

Ok cheers for replying. See you on 1st.

Phil


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Mar 2012)

Out of interest, does anyone know what the general condition of roads are like? The last couple of rides have been like having square wheels


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Out of interest, does anyone know what the general condition of roads are like? The last couple of rides have been like having square wheels


I'll let the locals answer the question for the final 91 miles, but the first 9.5 miles are the same as the 2 forum rides you mentioned and as you pointed out - some of those road surfaces were pretty awful!


----------



## Edge705 (7 Mar 2012)

Im afraid the roads are a bit hit and miss the route you have decided upon will be ok there is a few rough patches but nothing major and certainly nothing any worse than the forum ride to Waddington IMO for most parts the roads are fine


----------



## italiafirenze (7 Mar 2012)

Personally I don't mind a shoddy road as long as the traffic is light and you can pick your way through. But when it's bumpy and crap and busy it's pretty awful.

I'd say the only bad roads on that map are the Mile Road in singleton and the bit between 31km and 37km.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Mar 2012)

looks like i'll be a defo, fitness is coming back slowly. i did a ride with pennine paul yesterday, 50 miles and 4560ft of climbing and i felt ok at the end, even cleared the dreaded manchester rd and i'm on placement next week so lots of commuting.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (12 Mar 2012)

Yeah,Twas a tough but enjoyable ride yesterday,Managed to beat "the Beast"
the horrible road from Oxenhope to Hebden bridge,some roadie went past
whilst I was waiting at the top,the look on his face was priceless,seeing me
on my fixed greeting him as went past on his granny ring


----------



## Littgull (14 Mar 2012)

Hi Colin,

Unfortunately I can't make the ride on sat 17/3 but I can make the Totally Wyred on April 1st so please add me to the list.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## ColinJ (14 Mar 2012)

Littgull said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Unfortunately I can't make the ride on sat 17/3 but I can make the Totally Wyred on April 1st so please add me to the list.
> 
> ...


Ok Brian, will do ...  

Updated rider list:

ColinJ
Steve H
potsy
Alun
Edge705 (from Whalley to cafe at Knott End)
wormo
skudupnorth
bromptonfb
totallyfixed + Helen
aJay (will meet us at Whalley in good weather, down the road if not, and with us as far as Scorton)
Littgull
Possibles:

italiafirenze (not looking likely)
oldfatfool (if weather is okay)
Globalti (maybe?)
tubbycyclist (if weather okay, and may also ride to and from Whalley!)
Calum (if he can get a lift)
al-fresco (will decide nearer the time)
rusty bearing (if weather is okay)


----------



## Ajay (19 Mar 2012)

My buddy Pete will be tagging along on the ride, still planning to ride the route from here to Whalley, so should have approx 35 miles in the legs by the time we meet you. (getting the excuses in early for over eating at the cafe stops)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Mar 2012)

well, i'm not sure i'll be able to complete the full 100 miles plus getting to and from whalley. plus i'll be working sat night. so i'll meet you in whalley and ride to the coast with you guys, if i feel great i'll come back with you guys, if not i'll cruise to blackpool and catch the train back to burnley / todmorden and ride home.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

If any of you feel like having a coffee or even breakfast before the start, you could go to CJ's sandwich shop in Whalley (Streetview link)and we could meet you there as we ride by at about 09:35. If you are going to do that, let us know in advance so we don't hang about up at Spring Wood waiting for you and we will look out for you in Whalley in front of the shop.


----------



## Steve H (19 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> you could go to CJ's sandwich shop


 
The C doesn't stand for Colin does it???


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

Steve H said:


> The C doesn't stand for Colin does it???


Well, I don't own it, in case you think I am trying to drum up business for my own shop!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I don't own it, in case you think I am trying to drum up business for my own shop!



Are you sure you arent getting referal sandwiches ;-)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Are you sure you arent getting referal sandwiches ;-)


It has crossed my mind to ask ...


----------



## Ajay (19 Mar 2012)

Sounds like a very civilised idea, saves riding up the hill to Spring Wood, every little helps!
Do you know if they're open at 9am on a Sunday, I did a quick google and could only find 11am opening time.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2012)

Ajay said:


> Sounds like a very civilised idea, saves riding up the hill to Spring Wood, every little helps!
> Do you know if they're open at 9am on a Sunday, I did a quick google and could only find 11am opening time.


Good point! Er, no I don't. Hang on ...

Sorry for getting your hopes up - after some research, I think I can officially declare Whalley to be shut before 10:00 on a Sunday! I checked about 4 different establishments and they either didn't open at all, or if they did, not until 10:00 or 11:00. There will possibly be somewhere open in Clitheroe?

Best bet nearer to Whalley might be Harmsworth's ice cream van at the entrance to Spring Wood. I don't know what time it gets there though, nor if he sells hot drinks or food.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Mar 2012)

Is there not a Costa Coffee or Starbucks nearby??? 

By the way, I am hoping to join you for this ride, I just need to find the right moment to 'pop the question' as it were. I should know in the next day or two


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Is there not a Costa Coffee or Starbucks nearby???


It's not exactly the big city, you know!

Okay ... For those of you who are desperate - there is a McDonald's 1.4 miles along the A671/A59 from Spring Wood (link). Frankly, I would rather not bother, but it is there if you want it!

(If anybody knows of somewhere in Whalley that _would_ be open at 09:00 on a Sunday morning for coffee and/or bacon butties, please speak up.)



I like Skol said:


> By the way, I am hoping to join you for this ride, I just need to find the right moment to 'pop the question' as it were. I should know in the next day or two


_Go for it! _


----------



## Steve H (20 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It's not exactly the big city, you know!
> 
> Okay ... For those of you who are desperate - there is a McDonald's 1.4 miles along the A671/A59 from Spring Wood (link). Frankly, I would rather not bother, but it is there if you want it!
> 
> ...



The butty van in the layby where we will be picking Shaun up from????


----------



## I like Skol (20 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> It's not exactly the big city, you know!


 
Damn you, you country boy hicks!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2012)

Steve H said:


> The butty van in the layby where we will be picking Shaun up from????


I don't know if that will be open either but it isn't exactly handy for people meeting in Whalley since it is over 7 miles away!


----------



## potsy (20 Mar 2012)

I like Skol said:


> By the way, I am hoping to join you for this ride


 
Knew it was too good to be true


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Knew it was too good to be true


I'm fine with it, as long as he doesn't do that nonchalant whistling malarkey behind me when I'm grovelling up any steep climbs ...

(Thinking about it - the last time, I was actually grovelling up a mere 2% drag! )


----------



## Pennine-Paul (24 Mar 2012)

Well Shauns talked me into joining you on this,
Well as far the cafe stop/Blackpool area and getting the train back


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Mar 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Well Shauns talked me into joining you on this,
> Well as far the cafe stop/Blackpool area and getting the train back


i was just about to put that up but you beat me to it. i'll be riding with paul from my house to blackpool and getting the train back. i'll have 150 miles from commuting in my legs by then and i imagine i'll be trashed and i'll still have done 65 to 70 miles by then and paul will be on 80 to 90 miles.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2012)

Okay Shaun and Paul. It wouldn't make much sense to come all the way to the cafe with us because that is 55 miles from Whalley, but then you would have to do 25 miles or so back to Blackpool. I suggest that you do 39 miles with us until we hit the B5269. Then *either* you turn right with us, do 2.5 miles to have an ice cream with us at Bonds of Elswick then turn round and do 8.5 miles back the other way to Blackpool North station (a total of 50 miles from Whalley) *or* you decide to skip the ice cream, turn left and ride 6 miles straight to the station (a total of 45 miles from Whalley).


----------



## Pennine-Paul (25 Mar 2012)

> you decide to skip the ice cream


I dont think thats an option


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2012)

A bump up with the latest rider list:

ColinJ
Steve H
potsy
Alun
Edge705 (from Whalley to cafe at Knott End)
wormo
skudupnorth
bromptonfb + Pennine-Paul from Whalley to Elswick
aJay + buddy Pete (will meet us at Whalley in good weather, down the road if not, and with us as far as Scorton)
Littgull
Possibles:

italiafirenze (not looking likely)
oldfatfool (if weather is okay)
Globalti (maybe?)
tubbycyclist (if weather okay, and may also ride to and from Whalley!)
Calum (if he can get a lift)
al-fresco (fuel costs too high)
rusty bearing (if weather is okay)
totallyfixed + Helen (subject to sufficient recovery from injury and illness)
I like Skol (subject to his one-day travel visa receiving official stamp)
PaulB (only if he gets other stuff done before Sunday)
I make that from 12 to 20-plus which is quite a few riders to keep an eye on. If Kevin (tubbycyclist) does make it, then I'll have a backup navigator. Just in case he doesn't, will those of you who are definitely riding the whole route and have GPSs please download the full and shorter route files from my first post - cheers! I'd like someone with a GPS at the front and someone with a GPS at the back so there is less chance of somebody getting 'mislaid'.

Fingers crossed that this glorious weather lasts until Sunday!

PS we will need small change for the toll bridge. I don't know how much it is, but it shouldn't be much. We can sort it out at the ice cream stop beforehand.


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Mar 2012)

I will meet you at Whalley Colin like i did last year,are you coming down the hill towards the roundabout ?


----------



## potsy (26 Mar 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> I will meet you at Whalley Colin like i did last year,are you coming down the hill towards the roundabout ?


Yes we are Skud, though we can wait for you to climb the hill then set off if you want the extra practice 
Trying to decide which bike to use for this one, normally the Secteur no question, but the relative flatness compared to our other rides means I might use the Tricross which is comfier 
Could stick some 25's on it but then it wouldn't be so comfy


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2012)

My new wheels are due to arrive tomorrow and if they do I'll be getting my Cannondale ready, hoping that it stays dry at the weekend. I've hardly ridden it since the century ride last year and I'd like to get out on it again.


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Yes we are Skud, though we can wait for you to climb the hill then set off if you want the extra practice
> Trying to decide which bike to use for this one, normally the Secteur no question, but the relative flatness compared to our other rides means I might use the Tricross which is comfier
> Could stick some 25's on it but then it wouldn't be so comfy


I think i will stick to my usual spot in Whalley seeing as i'm riding up there and back  I'm riding fixed for the extra pain factor


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Mar 2012)

has anyone going to this got a brooks saddle spanner, for the tensioner, if so can you bring it? i need to put a little tension into my saddle. i've had the saddle that long i can't find my spanner, if i ever had one.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> A bump up with the latest rider list:
> 
> ColinJ
> Possibles:
> ...




 
I am glad to say that management in their wisdom have seen fit to approve this venture so count me in! 

There are some unspoken T&C's (YOU'RE NOT SINGLE YOU KNOW, YOU DO HAVE A FAMILY!) so I will not be able to try and do a 'Skud' and ride from home and back again. To be honest this is probably as well on this occasion as I will be finishing nights on Saturday morning then at a party on Sat night and I have a bad chest (came out of nowhere yesterday, frothy green slime and everything!)



potsy said:


> Trying to decide which bike to use for this one, normally the Secteur no question, but the relative flatness compared to our other rides means I might use the Tricross which is comfier


 
Similar dilemma here. Do I use the hybrid, dust off the road bike now the sun is shining or slick up the MTB so I can play around while I am waiting for you to catch up?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2012)

I'm glad you are coming I-L-S but I don't like the sound of frothy green slime so don't cough anywhere near me! (Probably not much danger of that because I will be spending a lot of time skulking keeping an eye open for stragglers at the back.)

My Campagnolo Khamsins have arrived and I am quite impressed with them. They are not quite as heavy as I expected and also don't look bad for the money. They seem nice and true and the hubs feel smooth. The join on the rims is not quite as smooth as on my other wheels - I hope it doesn't cause a clicking sound when braking.

The downside is that they came without a Campag cassette lockring. I had one in my junk box but have just discovered that Campag changed the hub spec in 1999 just after I bought the wheels that the lockring originally came with. The new standard has a slightly larger lockring thread diameter. I've had to pinch the lockring off my Aksiums for now. 

I can't believe how much Campag lockrings are - well over £20 in most stores! I'm not made of money and on principle I refuse to pay that much for a small threaded metal ring when the pair of wheels with rim tapes and QRs has only cost me £100. Other companies are making compatible alloy lockrings for about £5 so I'll probably buy one of them *unless any kind reader has a spare oversize (27 mm) Campag lock ring for a cassette with a 12 or 13 tooth smallest sprocket and is willing to part with it for less than that?  *


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Mar 2012)

Going to be a biggy on Sunday for me and my fixie,at least ILS is my get out of jail backup if i get jelly legged !


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Mar 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> has anyone going to this got a brooks saddle spanner, for the tensioner, if so can you bring it? i need to put a little tension into my saddle. i've had the saddle that long i can't find my spanner, if i ever had one.


Yes I have one you can borrow providing my arm is not in plaster before the weekend, currently waiting to be called in for a CT scan on my wrist. I am wearing a splint for now and can still ride but I also have a cracked rib so as long as I don't breathe heavily, laugh, and don't ride over any rough stuff I [we] will be there


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Mar 2012)

Another proviso, the weather doesn't do what it usually does for Colin's rides.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2012)

I've ordered the alloy lock ring. I hesitated because I think steel is better for that application but it is only a fiver so I'll give it a go. 


totallyfixed said:


> Another proviso, the weather doesn't do what it usually does for Colin's rides.


The forecast is for temperatures to fall back to average for the time of year, which for Sunday is currently looking like about 10°C. Disappointing, given what we have enjoyed for the past few days, but I can live with that.


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Mar 2012)

I know I know but having had the legs out in lovely warm sunshine...........oh well I guess it could be a lot worse.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2012)

cheers for the offers of the brooks spanners guys.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2012)

sunday's forecast is cloudy with sunny intervals and 8 deg cel inland and 12 deg cel from preston to the coast.


----------



## potsy (28 Mar 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Similar dilemma here. Do I use the hybrid, dust off the road bike now the sun is shining or slick up the MTB so I can play around while I am waiting for you to catch up?


 
With the way the temperature is forecast to nosedive this weekend you'd better put that road bike back in the shed 
Have put some mega fast tyres onto the Secteur so I might possibly get into double figures mph for a change 
I *could be 2nd navigator so will need to stay at the back, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it 

*hopefully others have the route(s) saved so my navigational skills will not be needed


----------



## tubbycyclist (28 Mar 2012)

I have now moved from wavering to definite - see what a couple of days of sunshine does for attendance!


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Mar 2012)

We have moved from Defcon 3 to Defcon 2 and hope to move to Defcon 1 sometime Friday. Both only at 80% so Potsy will only be a distant blip behind up ahead.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2012)

tubbycyclist said:


> I have now moved from wavering to definite - see what a couple of days of sunshine does for attendance!


Great news, especially since you made an excellent backup navigator last time and I don't necessarily trust potsy! Well, I would let him watch over my bike while I peed behind a bush, I'd trust him with that, but I'm not sure his GPS skills are up to the job! 


totallyfixed said:


> We have moved from Defcon 3 to Defcon 2 and hope to move to Defcon 1 sometime Friday. Both only at 80% so Potsy will only be a distant blip behind up ahead.


80% of an athlete beats 100% of a potsy, or a fat, slow ColinJ! 

(Actually 27% of an athlete probably beats us so you'll have more than 50% in reserve!)


----------



## al-fresco (29 Mar 2012)

After putting over 60 quids worth of diesel in the car I've reluctantly decided that I can't really justify driving 100 miles there and 100 miles back on Sunday to ride with you chaps - but I will definitely make it to one of your rides later in the year. Have fun!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2012)

al-fresco said:


> After putting over 60 quids worth of diesel in the car I've reluctantly decided that I can't really justify driving 100 miles there and 100 miles back on Sunday to ride with you chaps - but I will definitely make it to one of your rides later in the year. Have fun!


Understandable - we'll catch you another time!

The latest rider list:

ColinJ
Steve H
potsy
Alun
Edge705 (from Whalley to cafe at Knott End)
wormo
skudupnorth
bromptonfb + Pennine-Paul from Whalley to Elswick
aJay + buddy Pete (will meet us at Whalley in good weather, down the road if not, and with us as far as Scorton)
Littgull
I like Skol 
Possibles:

italiafirenze (not looking likely)
oldfatfool (if weather is okay)
Globalti (maybe?)
tubbycyclist (if weather okay, and may also ride to and from Whalley!)
Calum (if he can get a lift)
al-fresco (fuel costs too high)
rusty bearing (if weather is okay)
totallyfixed + Helen (subject to sufficient recovery from injury and illness)
PaulB (only if he gets other stuff done before Sunday)
 
*So - have any of the others on the list of 'possibles' made a decision yet? Does anybody else fancy joining us - kiwi-sal for instance?*


----------



## wormo (29 Mar 2012)

Will be there, will download routes tonight. Just have to decide which bike to use. Conlin, do you have an email address I can use to contact you in case of problems on Sunday morning? I will be driving up from Warrington.

Phil


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2012)

If anyone has a problem before setting off on Sunday, post below. I'll check this thread one last time at about 08:20 on Sunday morning.

Phil - I have PMd you the number of the phone that I use on forum rides. If you have a problem after 08:20 on Sunday, text me.


----------



## Edge705 (29 Mar 2012)

Ive not been plumbed into this thread for a while and I notice fellow fylde coast cyclist Italiafrenzie is doubtful. For those of us meeting at Whalley are we meeting at the caf or the picnic area?

Where is the rides scheduled cafe stop Knott End? do you need me to give them a heads up we are coming? - I for one will be making a 30 mile bike trip to Whalley and would 'nt mind getting some toast and tea in my gullet before setting off

BTW whats all this "If the weather is ok?" man Up fellows


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2012)

I'm not being funny _Edge_, but I now try to avoid answering questions on forum ride threads if the answers are already there in earlier posts. This is in response to one particular thread where I'd made long posts with all the required information, then somebody asked questions which showed they hadn't bothered to read those posts. I answered the questions, then somebody asked me pretty much the same questions again which showed that they hadn't read _those_ answers either! I got a bit irritated by this. So ... for the meeting place and pre-ride cafe questions, I refer you to my earlier posts!

I don't think I described exactly where the Knott End cafe was though! It is the same one we went to on our century ride last year. It is very close to where you come off the ferry from Fleetwood, literally opposite the end of the landing slipway - here. (Hopefully the weather will be better than that on Sunday!) I'm not going to try and book places for us at the cafe. I did it at one cafe once and they reserved tables for us. We ended up with less than half the promised number of riders and very late! I'll give them a ring on Saturday though to make sure they are going to be open.


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Both only at 80% so Potsy will only be a distant blip behind up ahead.


80%  Only if Helen has put a stone or 4 on and you have only 1 working leg 



ColinJ said:


> Great news, especially since you made an excellent backup navigator last time and I don't necessarily trust potsy! Well, I would let him watch over my bike while I peed behind a bush, I'd trust him with that, but I'm not sure his GPS skills are up to the job!
> 
> 80% of an athlete beats 100% of a potsy, or a fat, slow ColinJ!
> 
> (Actually 27% of an athlete probably beats us so you'll have more than 50% in reserve!)


 
Aw, I was looking forward to being back-up navigator too, oh well 
Come on Colin, be positive, I reckon we can lull them for 99 miles then take 'em on that last drag


----------



## I like Skol (29 Mar 2012)

Really looking forward to Sunday. I reckon all the doom mongers that are predicting the arrival of a second ice age by weekend are wrong and I am confident we will enjoy a continuation of the current Mediteranean weather, so don't forget your suncream!


----------



## tubbycyclist (29 Mar 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Where is the rides scheduled cafe stop Knott End? do you need me to give them a heads up we are coming? - I for one will be making a 30 mile bike trip to Whalley and would 'nt mind getting some toast and tea in my gullet before setting off


 
I am riding to Whalley as well but it looks like there are no cafes open early on a Sunday. I am not all that keen on this idea, but I think my plan is to arrive early and go to the McDonalds about a mile down the road on the A59.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Aw, I was looking forward to being back-up navigator too, oh well


I do have an opening for a back-up back-up navigator! 


potsy said:


> Come on Colin, be positive, I reckon we can lull them for 99 miles then take 'em on that last drag


The only problem being that it is uphill! If we were coming back via Spring Wood and the cars were parked down in Whalley, I'm fairly confident that Steve H and yours truly would be among the frontrunners down the hill!

I still think we might form two groups on the run back. There should be enough fit riders to form one decent-sized group and enough, er, _more relaxed_ riders to form another. Only thing is ... would any of said fast group be confident of following the official route back to Whalley? (It wouldn't be hard to get back directly via Longridge and Ribchester, but I chose a meandering route to bring it up to a full century distance. Going the direct route would knock quite a few miles off that.)


----------



## oldfatfool (29 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I do have an opening for a back-up back-up navigator!
> 
> The only problem being that it is uphill! If we were coming back via Spring Wood and the cars were parked down in Whalley, I'm fairly confident that Steve H and yours truly would be among the frontrunners down the hill!
> 
> I still think we might form two groups on the run back. There should be enough fit riders to form one decent-sized group and enough, er, _more relaxed_ riders to form another. Only thing is ... *would any of said fast group be confident of the relaxed riders following the official route back to Whalley*? (It wouldn't be hard to get back directly via Longridge and Ribchester, but I chose a meandering route to bring it up to a full century distance. Going the direct route would knock quite a few miles off that.)


 
ftfy


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I do have an opening for a back-up back-up navigator!
> 
> The only problem being that it is uphill! If we were coming back via Spring Wood and the cars were parked down in Whalley, I'm fairly confident that Steve H and yours truly would be among the frontrunners down the hill!
> 
> I still think we might form two groups on the run back. There should be enough fit riders to form one decent-sized group and enough, er, _more relaxed_ riders to form another.


 
I seem to remember sprinting up that hill the other week and catching big Steve near the top 
You were 'sight-seeing' a little further back 

Who does this 'relaxed' group comprise of then?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Who does this 'relaxed' group comprise of then?


Me! (Plus anyone else who either can't keep up with a fast group, or is happy to keep me company. Hopefully Steve H will be one of them because he is giving me a lift home!)


----------



## Steve H (29 Mar 2012)

With 99 miles in our legs, I'm not sure there will be any racing left in us for the final hill.

This will only be my 2nd ever century ride, so suspect I'll be in the 'relaxed' crew.

You will also be pleased to hear that I have eventually got round to booking my bike in to get the creaky bottom bracket serviced (being done tomorrow). I will then be back to just being an annoying clickety freewheel on the downhills rather than an annoying creaky bottom bracket on the uphills as well!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2012)

Steve H said:


> With 99 miles in our legs, I'm not sure there will be any racing left in us for the final hill.
> 
> This will only be my 2nd ever century ride, so suspect I'll be in the 'relaxed' crew.


We will actually hit the 100 mile point just _before_ that hill, if my mapping software is accurate, which it is!  The route is about 100.5 miles in length.


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> We will actually hit the 100 mile point just _before_ that hill, if my mapping software is accurate, which it is!  The route is about 100.5 miles in length.


With me as 3rd navigator we could hit 110 by the time we get there 

Getting my excuses in early, I have a slightly dodgy knee and am on night shift which means I will be riding home in the early hours of Saturday morning (avoiding the drunks) which means my sleep pattern will be way off for an early start Sunday 

Also it is nearly Easter and I have eaten 1 too many creme eggs


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Also it is nearly Easter and I have eaten 1 too many creme eggs


That would be 41, rather than the customary 40?


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Mar 2012)

Went past our local garage tonight and there was an enormous queue, I seriously felt like rapping on their windows and asking why? I'm so angry I could chew a brick, if a bloody Conservative MP comes near me I will need restraining. If I can't fill the car up on Saturday the games up, did I mention how angry I was?
Edge, much as I like Colin I'm not doing a 320 mile round trip to get wet and cold, Thornton, I wish!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Went past our local garage tonight and there was an enormous queue, I seriously felt like rapping on their windows and asking why? I'm so angry I could chew a brick, if a bloody Conservative MP comes near me I will need restraining. If I can't fill the car up on Saturday the games up, did I mention how angry I was?


Pathetic isn't it, and I'm blaming the government more than the drivers! Where is the sense in trying to avoid queues and shortages in a couple of weeks time if industrial action were to go ahead, by causing chaos now instead! Especially because those drivers who are panic-buying now will have probably run out by the time any strike actually takes place, so they will end up doing this all over again in a couple of weeks time!


totallyfixed said:


> Edge, much as I like Colin I'm not doing a 320 mile round trip to get wet and cold, Thornton, I wish!


Understandable - I remember very well how much more I felt the cold when I was fit and didn't have a built-in _'heavy jacket'_ (© 2012, bromptonfb) to keep me warm! I have the opposite problem now - I fry in hot weather and need to drink double what I used to in order to stay hydrated.


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2012)

Heavy jacket  

I should be ok for diesel for Sundays ride but won't have much left after that, no way am I queuing(sp) up for It though, hopefully it'll be quiet on Sunday morning so I can get a tenners worth.


----------



## wormo (30 Mar 2012)

Colin,
After a bit of assistance please. I tried to download the routes onto my Garmin 800 last night without any joy. Not used Bikely before. What's the best way to do this? Cheers


----------



## Svendo (30 Mar 2012)

wormo said:


> Colin,
> After a bit of assistance please. I tried to download the routes onto my Garmin 800 last night without any joy. Not used Bikely before. What's the best way to do this? Cheers


 
I've found Bikely less useable since it's sofware update, when I download .gpx files they come with waypoints with nonsense names, which clog up the GPS memory and the map screen. I just want the track like it used to give you. I've been working round it by uploading the file to RidewithGPS and then downloading and overwriting the bikely version with a GPS track from there.

I'd wanted to join you all for this ride, but I've got the teenager to look after and not got the car as the SWMBO is at work, so can't make it. I'm going to have a go at the Ronde van Oost Lancashire tomorrow as I can have the car. It includes an option to try The Buttress in Hebden Bridge, so it'll be interesting to see how far I can get this time! I suspect I might still be over geared...


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Mar 2012)

Still they come.....no not a line from War of the Worlds a line of f***wits still queueing for fuel at our local Co-op garage in spite of todays news there will be no strike before Easter. I cycled past them all slowly and most had their engines running whilst they were waiting, the world is increasingly sinking into madness. After saying all that, so long as common sense eventually prevails [did I just say that?] and I can pick up my bottom bracket the chances of getting north are improving.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2012)

wormo said:


> Colin,
> After a bit of assistance please. I tried to download the routes onto my Garmin 800 last night without any joy. Not used Bikely before. What's the best way to do this? Cheers


You are not the first person to complain about downloading from Bikely. I'll contact their tech guys and let them know about the problem but I'll start hosting my own copies of the GPX files for backup from now on.

Here you go: the century route and the bailout (foul weather) route. Let me know how you get on with those.


Svendo said:


> I'm going to have a go at the Ronde van Oost Lancashire tomorrow as I can have the car. It includes an option to try The Buttress in Hebden Bridge, so it'll be interesting to see how far I can get this time! I suspect I might still be over geared...


I quite often walk up to Heptonstall on Saturday afternoons (a friend works up there) so I'll suggest we go up via the Buttress and see if any of you guys are riding it at the time! It might be too late though - about 14:30?


totallyfixed said:


> Still they come.....no not a line from War of the Worlds a line of f***wits still queueing for fuel at our local Co-op garage in spite of todays news there will be no strike before Easter. I cycled past them all slowly and most had their engines running whilst they were waiting, the world is increasingly sinking into madness. After saying all that, so long as common sense eventually prevails [did I just say that?] and I can pick up my bottom bracket the chances of getting north are improving.


Fingers crossed! The forecast for Sunday is still 10-11 °C and dry.

I looked ahead to next week - possible wintry showers over the Pennines - flipping heck, I'd hoped that we'd seen the last of the cold stuff until November or December!


----------



## oldfatfool (30 Mar 2012)

Sorry doubt I will make this now, no petrol and Tesco had sold out, 135 p/l , They have had a delivery and put the price up to 138 p/l since this morning, profiteering bastards.


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (30 Mar 2012)

Colin, thank-you for your kind invitation (in the Cheshire Cat thread) and Steve, thank-you for your kind words too. I have been dithering for ages over whether or not to join you because I really feel my legs are short of miles. 

However, I think I've worked out how I can definitely get round AND keep the peloton together. A friend in Alaska has lent me a harness that he uses with his dog-sled team so, if the 'fit riders' are willing... 

I shall see you all on Sunday at Spring Wood


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Sorry doubt I will make this now, no petrol and Tesco had sold out, 135 p/l , They have had a delivery and put the price up to 138 p/l since this morning, profiteering bastards.


I hope you can get enough fuel from somewhere because this should be a good ride!

Hopefully, chauffeur-du-jour Steve H has managed to top up because I'm not fit enough to ride to Whalley and back as well like tubbyclist - nearly 145 miles in total!


SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> Colin, thank-you for your kind invitation (in the Cheshire Cat thread) and Steve, thank-you for your kind words too. I have been dithering for ages over whether or not to join you because I really feel my legs are short of miles.
> 
> However, I think I've worked out how I can definitely get round AND keep the peloton together. A friend in Alaska has lent me a harness that he uses with his dog-sled team so, if the 'fit riders' are willing...
> 
> I shall see you all on Sunday at Spring Wood


That's great STASS! The route is a little bit lumpy at the start and finish but there is a really easy 100 kms long downhill/flat section in the middle of it.

I'm not fit, but I'll get round somehow and I'm sure that you will still be fitter than me!


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Mar 2012)

Right, got fuel and now at DefCon 1 which makes us certainties unless anything completely unforseen occurs. As there doesn't seem to be a proliferation of ladies, her indoors has a question, are there any toilets at Spring Wood and from me do you pay to park and is it reasonably safe to leave your car there? We will be leaving Holmes Chapel about 7.30 Sunday having driven up there Saturday afternoon. It's 60 miles so we should be ok, look forward to seeing everyone. I have your mobile number Colin just in case.
Looking forward to riding up Whalley Nab, well that's what I knew it as when I lived there but only ever went up it in a car so very vague memory.


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2012)

Car park is free and there are toilets tf, cars were ok there last year.


----------



## Steve H (30 Mar 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Right, got fuel and now at DefCon 1 which makes us certainties unless anything completely unforseen occurs. As there doesn't seem to be a proliferation of ladies, her indoors has a question, are there any toilets at Spring Wood and from me do you pay to park and is it reasonably safe to leave your car there? We will be leaving Holmes Chapel about 7.30 Sunday having driven up there Saturday afternoon. It's 60 miles so we should be ok, look forward to seeing everyone. I have your mobile number Colin just in case.
> Looking forward to riding up Whalley Nab, well that's what I knew it as when I lived there but only ever went up it in a car so very vague memory.



Yes there are toilets at Spring Wood. I don't think there is a charge for parking. I don't remember paying last time we were there. It does feel pretty safe there to leave the car (touches wood!!)


----------



## Steve H (30 Mar 2012)

Ahh - you beat me this time Potsy. Let's see if you are as fast on the roads on Sunday!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2012)

Yes to toilets. No to charges. Probably okay for car safety! (None of us have ever had any problems, but obviously there is always the chance that some scrote will come along.)

*NB There is a height restriction of 6'-6" into the car park so watch it if you have bikes on the roof of your vehicle, anybody!*

I thought Whalley Nab was the monstrously steep climb, the hilly way over to Blackburn? We will definitely *not* be going that way, though you can do if you like and catch us later!


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I thought Whalley Nab was the monstrously steep climb, the hilly way over to Blackburn? We will definitely *not* be going that way, though you can do if you like and catch us later!


I remember now after looking at the 1:50000 map, it is the road out of Whalley to Gt Harwood, it's got an arrow on it [extra training for Helen ]


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> I remember now after looking at the 1:50000 map, it is the road out of Whalley to Gt Harwood, it's got an arrow on it [extra training for Helen ]


Seriously - if Helen and any other good climbers would like to get some extra climbing in early on, they could go up the tough climb of Birdy Brow (marked as Turner Fold on the OS 1:50,000 map) on the south side of Longridge Fell while we take the much easier route round the northern side through Walker Fold. It climbs 180 m in 1.8 km so an average of 10%, but one section of it merits a chevron on the OS map. 

The climbers would then proceed along the undulating south side of the Fell before turning right at the crossroads, climbing over the ridge (another 600 m at 10%) and then doing the very steep descent of Jeffrey Hill to rejoin our route. Whoever got to the junction at the bottom first would have to wait for the others to get there. (We'd be doing about the same distance but with about 100 m less total climbing and no severe stuff.)


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2012)

Steve H said:


> Ahh - you beat me this time Potsy. Let's see if you are as fast on the roads on Sunday!


I'd like to show you my blistering pace on Sunday Steve, but as back up to the back up navigator I have to stay at the back to look for stragglers. 
Will be showing you the way up the final hill though


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2012)

I will be showing everybody the way ... I'll slump over my handlebars, point up the hill and croak _"That's the way!"_


----------



## sdr gb (31 Mar 2012)

Have a good ride tomorrow folks. 

I was hoping to come on this but have had the lurgy all week and am struggling to get rid of it. I've gone from doing 60 hilly miles last Sunday to having aching legs just by walking upstairs. Hoping a weekend off the bike will help shift it so I can be raring to go over Easter.


----------



## totallyfixed (31 Mar 2012)

Ok just leaving for sunny Cheshire, had to go back in the thread to see the ride is leaving at 0930 not 0900 so that makes it less of a rush, will check thread later tonight.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2012)

sdr gb said:


> Have a good ride tomorrow folks.
> 
> I was hoping to come on this but have had the lurgy all week and am struggling to get rid of it. I've gone from doing 60 hilly miles last Sunday to having aching legs just by walking upstairs. Hoping a weekend off the bike will help shift it so I can be raring to go over Easter.


Thanks, and get well soon!


totallyfixed said:


> Ok just leaving for sunny Cheshire, had to go back in the thread to see the ride is leaving at 0930 not 0900 so that makes it less of a rush, will check thread later tonight.


Yay - you're finally going to make it to one of my rides up here! 

It's a lot cooler here today, but we have had some sunny spells. If it is anything like this tomorrow, I'll be happy enough.

I've been busy fettling my Cannondale. I'm having to pinch a few bits and pieces off my Basso for now such as SPD pedals, seat post, saddle and GPS mount. I toyed with the idea of putting my Look pedals back on but I need new cleats for my SIDI shoes.

I must go out for a quick test ride round the block later on once the Saturday tourist traffic has died down. I don't want to get 20 miles into the ride and have something fall off the newly-reassembled bike!

It is more likely that something will fall off _me_ - once again I will have gone 2 weeks without touching my bike and then just go straight out and do a long ride!


----------



## Steve H (31 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I must go out for a quick test ride round the block later on once the Saturday tourist traffic has died down.



wot? ColinJ going for a ride that isn't a forum ride? Could this be the return of the cycling mojo? Joking aside, it will be good to see the Cannondale in action. Heard much talk about it, but not yet seen it on the road.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2012)

Steve H said:


> wot? ColinJ going for a ride that isn't a forum ride? Could this be the return of the cycling mojo? Joking aside, it will be good to see the Cannondale in action. Heard much talk about it, but not yet seen it on the road.


You'll only see the blurr as it races past you Steve #don'tstopmenow 

Could one of the locals confirm the abscence of rain for tomorrow so I can take the guards off?
Trying to de-weight the bike as much as possible for the final hill


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2012)

Steve H said:


> wot? ColinJ going for a ride that isn't a forum ride? Could this be the return of the cycling mojo? Joking aside, it will be good to see the Cannondale in action. Heard much talk about it, but not yet seen it on the road.


I know that carbon fibre is all the rage these days, but I still think that oversized aluminium has a lot going for it. 

I enjoyed riding the Cannondale on last year's century ride. I don't ride it in bad weather and I can only do steep hills on it when I'm fit so it hasn't had much use since 2007.

I know you can't wait to see it, so here's an old picture to keep you going (it looks a bit different now with its new wheels, and saddle )!


----------



## Ajay (31 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> You'll only see the blurr as it races past you Steve #don'tstopmenow
> 
> Could one of the locals confirm the abscence of rain for tomorrow so I can take the guards off?
> Trying to de-weight the bike as much as possible for the final hill


Well at the northern end of the ride it's been cool and overcast most of the day, suns broken through now and quite pleasant - more of the same expected tomorrow, it will not rain, honest ;-)
Shorts for me tomorrow. 
Thanks for the Birdy Brow invite Colin, sadly I'll have to turn that opportunity down as the road is unsuitable for HGVs and Clydesdales.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2012)

On Ajay's advice I have removed the guards and a few other things, this has de-weighted the bike by 1.5kg 
I have since eaten 1kg worth of cream cakes to make up for it


----------



## tubbycyclist (31 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> On Ajay's advice I have removed the guards and a few other things, this has de-weighted the bike by 1.5kg
> I have since eaten 1kg worth of cream cakes to make up for it


 
I am adding bonk rations to mine or I will blow up before the cafe stop.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2012)

tubbycyclist said:


> I am adding bonk rations to mine or I will blow up before the cafe stop.


I'm sneaking all my bonk rations into Colin's heavy jacket before we set off


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2012)

I took the bike out for a test ride round the block a few times. The good news is that the bike is fine. The bad news is that after 2 weeks off the bike, a 1 mile ride left my legs feeling stiff ... I have a feeling I will be struggling going up that final hill from Whalley!

I discovered why my rear light was (literally) on the blink at the end of the last forum ride ... Water had got inside and corroded the terminals on one of the batteries. I've sorted it out but hopefully we will be back before it is dark this year anyway. Last year, we got held up by my puncture and also having to wait for Paul who was struggling with his nasty chest infection. We are a week later in the year this time so that is giving us nearly an extra quarter of an hour of daylight.

I was so busy bike fettling that I forgot to check with the cafe at Knott End but we would be pretty unlucky for it to be shut.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (31 Mar 2012)

My wife in her infinite wisdom has invited her cousin over and the beers are flowing 
Think I'm out with shaun tomorrow instead with a late kick off,Don't think I'd have made it for Whalley
at 9.20 think I'll still be in bed then 
Hopefully meet you all at the jodrell bank ride in a few weeks
Have a good un tomorrow


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2012)

Looks like this is definitive rider list:

ColinJ
Steve H
potsy
Alun
wormo
skudupnorth
aJay + buddy Pete (will meet us at Whalley in good weather, down the road if not, and with us as far as Scorton)
Littgull
I like Skol
tubbycyclist (also riding to and from Whalley!)
totallyfixed + Helen
SlowerThanASluggishSloth
Possibles:

italiafirenze (not looking likely)
oldfatfool (fuel problems)
rusty bearing (if weather is okay)
PaulB (only if he gets other stuff done before Sunday)
Now definitely not:

bromptonfb + Pennine-Paul. Last minute change of plan. They wish us well and will see us another time.
Globalti (doing a shorter ride elsewhere)
al fresco (fuel costs too high)
 Edge705 (injured knee) 
Looks like 15 riders with a chance of maybe a couple more. I'll print this list out so we can keep track of everyone!

I have the route loaded onto my Etrex GPS and there should be at least 2 more riders with their own GPSs so I am not printing out any maps this time. I don't have a colour printer so the maps look a confusing mess anyway and I only carry them for emergency use. The Etrex has only let me down once in 5 years and a full reset sorted that out so I am pretty confident in it.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I took the bike out for a test ride round the block a few times. The good news is that the bike is fine. The bad news is that after 2 weeks off the bike, a 1 mile ride left my legs feeling stiff ... I have a feeling I will be struggling going up that final hill from Whalley!


Good job it's not hilly for the 1st 12 miles then......oh wait 

See you all in the morning


----------



## Edge705 (31 Mar 2012)

Im afraid Im out lads I had an off on the way home from work on Friday and went out for a test ride tonight and its not comfortable in the knee area so Im staying off the bike for a few days have a good one and I'll look forward to the pics


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Im afraid Im out lads I had an off on the way home from work on Friday and went out for a test ride tonight and its not comfortable in the knee area so Im staying off the bike for a few days have a good one and I'll look forward to the pics


Ouch! Best not to mess about with bad knees, so I think you are doing the right thing. I'm glad that you weren't more seriously hurt and no doubt we'll see you on another ride later in the year.


----------



## Alun (31 Mar 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Im afraid Im out lads I had an off on the way home from work on Friday and went out for a test ride tonight and its not comfortable in the knee area so Im staying off the bike for a few days have a good one and I'll look forward to the pics


I told you not to take those stabilisers off ! Hope you're not too bad.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2012)

I'm running out of time to alco-load so I'm outta here! 

I'll check back in last thing before I go to meet Steve H in the morning so post your excuses if you aren't coming.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Apr 2012)

Brrrrrrrr  it's cold out there, proper frost on the car roofs and everything! Now, should I wear shorts or tights?

Just having onetwo last can*s* of............. (yes, you guessed it) Skol, then off to bed.


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Brrrrrrrr  it's cold out there, proper frost on the car roofs and everything! Now, should I wear shorts or tights?
> 
> Just having onetwo last can*s* of............. (yes, you guessed it) Skol, then off to bed.


Summer tights for me, with winter boots and gloves and skullcap and buff 

Just been to sort out my drinks and snacks, and the bloomin front tyre was flat 
Seems the glueless patch on the tube must have been disturbed when I put the new tyre on the other day, new tube in and ready for bed 

ps- Sorry you can't make it Edge, see you on the next one.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> new tube in and ready for bed


 
Night, night darling


----------



## Steve H (1 Apr 2012)

Brrr. Looking cold out there. Should be a dry day today, but not as warm as we've been used to. Longs for me today I think.


----------



## Ajay (1 Apr 2012)

It's bloody freezing!


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2012)

But at least it's sunny


----------



## Alun (1 Apr 2012)

Still a 9.30 kick off, I take it?


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Apr 2012)

Sorry chaps,not going to make it  Been up and down all night with one of my little darlings and i'm foobarred ! Have a good ride,weather looks brilliant !


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (1 Apr 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Sorry chaps,not going to make it  Been up and down all night with one of my little darlings and i'm foobarred ! Have a good ride,weather looks brilliant !


Really sorry to hear that, Skud. Hope the darling recovers quickly and that you can get some kip today


----------



## Globalti (1 Apr 2012)

1.6 degrees C here, close to Whalley.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Apr 2012)

SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> Really sorry to hear that, Skud. Hope the darling recovers quickly and that you can get some kip today


Cheers,going to grab some catchup now and let Mrs Skud do the dayshift ! Might try a get a cheeky little ride out later.Have a good day,looks like the same weather as last year


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2012)

Sorry that you can't make it Skud! Hopefully see you at Spring Into The Dales, the Jodrell Bank ride or Ajay's N. Lanc/Cumbria ride?



Globalti said:


> 1.6 degrees C here, close to Whalley.


The weather is certainly fantastic here! It seems very similar to last year's ride on which I remember feeling cold for the first 90 minutes but after that I felt fine. With a bit of luck, we can sit in the garden again at the cafe stop. 

3/4 bibs, gilet and long-sleeved jersey for me. Now I just need to decided whether to take mitts or gloves - I might take both to be on the safe side.

I'll try giving the cafe a quick ring and then I need to be getting ready.


----------



## tubbycyclist (1 Apr 2012)

Cold ride to Whalley but stunning sunrise. 

How do McDonalds manage to make porridge taste foul?


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry that you can't make it Skud! Hopefully see you at Spring Into The Dales, the Jodrell Bank ride or Ajay's N. Lanc/Cumbria ride?
> 
> 
> The weather is certainly fantastic here! It seems very similar to last year's ride on which I remember feeling cold for the first 90 minutes but after that I felt fine. With a bit of luck, we can sit in the garden again at the cafe stop.
> ...


Now recovered and wishing i was cycling ! Hope to see you on the Jodrell run Colin


----------



## Ajay (1 Apr 2012)

Thanks for organising the ride Colin, great to see everyone.
Hope to see some of you on the 28th for the Staveley ride.
Andrew


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2012)

Really enjoyed that one, good company and the sun was shining, what more can we ask for 
Will sort some pics out later/tomorra


----------



## Alun (1 Apr 2012)

Good ride, good weather ! Cheers Colin, and everyone who waited for the "slow train"!

Wonder how Potsy did in the sprint finish?


----------



## Littgull (1 Apr 2012)

Superbly enjoyable ride and company.

Thanks for organising it Colin.

Hoping to make Ajay's ride at the end of April.


----------



## Steve H (1 Apr 2012)

Alun said:


> Wonder how Potsy did in the sprint finish?



He held her off until right at the end and then began to feel sorry for her suffering up the hill on that fixed gear bike. Chivalry won the day and he allowed her to win.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Apr 2012)

Steve H said:


> Chivalry won the day and he allowed her to win.


 Me too (and I was in front of Potsy as we crossed the line!!! )

102.5 miles or there abouts.


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Me too (and I was in front of Potsy as we crossed the line!!! )
> 
> 102.5 miles or there abouts.


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2012)

Waiting for ride leader for a 9.30am get off 





That bike looks fast (later to be proven wrong)




Littgull & Large




Lots of nice quiet if a little 'bumpy' roads


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2012)

Cafe stop at Knott End-
Steve a bit peckish




All together-




CC'ers in the sun




Healthy eating




Not so healthy


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2012)

The slow train rides




At the seaside


----------



## Globalti (2 Apr 2012)

After such a long ride there was no way I could even begin to guess where you might be so I rode out from Whalley along your home route at 5 pm hoping to meet you but had to peel off at the De Tabley Arms just before Ribchester and head up the hill towards home. Looks like you all had a great day; the weather was perfect except for that cool breeze.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Apr 2012)

I don't see cake ! glad i did not ride now


----------



## I like Skol (2 Apr 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> I don't see cake ! glad i did not ride now


I did add black 'pudding' to my fry-up and also managed to sneak in a cherry scone. Don't worry Skud, I wasn't going to let a CC ride pass without cake.

I think Potsy has been foregoing the cakes recently because he was definitely looking quite spritely at the end of the ride!


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Apr 2012)

I like Skol said:


> I did add black 'pudding' to my fry-up and also managed to sneak in a cherry scone. Don't worry Skud, I wasn't going to let a CC ride pass without cake.
> 
> I think Potsy has been foregoing the cakes recently because he was definitely looking quite spritely at the end of the ride!


 
Thew,i thought the standards had started to slip !


----------



## oldfatfool (2 Apr 2012)

Thanks Col a nice little recovery ride that, and good meet a few new faces.

Looking forward to SITD and Ajays ride at the end of the month


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2012)

Thanks for coming along everyone! It was a good turnout - 13, including me.

I was quite exuberant on the outward leg in the sunshine on my revamped Cannondale which felt great. Once we got over the initial hills it was lovely to ride on flat roads for a change.

A few of the roads were busier than I like. The Fylde/Wyre districts are fairly compact and I'd had to contrive a meandering route to keep us there on the flatlands and not spend too much time in the hills beyond. I think I achieved a good compromise. One or two rough little roads, but I like to get off the beaten track.

I enjoyed sitting in the sunshine at the cafe again. I couldn't quite figure out why most of you chose to sit indoors though! Maybe not having 50 pounds of fat to insulate you from the breeze had something to do with it ...?

Just as on last year's ride, I started to get very uncomfortable on the return leg. I can bluff my way through 50-60 miles, but add another 40-50 to that and my bulk and lack of fitness really take their toll. For the last 30 miles I could hardly sit on the saddle, but didn't have the strength to stand. I rode back with Alun while everyone else was sent on. (No point in all of us getting back late!)

The only mechanical problems that I was aware of were suffered by wormo on the return leg. He had a blowout and a subsequent second puncture.

My navigation was not quite up to its normal high standard and I began to suspect what the reason was. Research today confirms the problem - the route I'd plotted produced a file containing well over 800 trackpoints. What I was unaware of was that my Garmin Etrex has a limit of 500 trackpoints per track. When I uploaded the file to it, it had discarded every other trackpoint. That meant that the trackpoints that I'd carefully placed on every junction had randomly disappeared from half of them! I had a rough idea of where to turn, but sometimes wasn't able to confirm the turns until I'd overshot them! It led to me taking a wrong turn on the run back to Longridge. Alun and I descended a hill but then I realised that we'd gone the wrong way. Fortunately, there was a road at the bottom of the hill taking us back towards the correct route. It added 2 miles to our ride so our total for the day was 103 miles.

I was very tired last night but the aches and pains in my legs, back and neck kept me awake until gone 04:30 am! I'm going to take a day or two to recover before doing another ride, but I really have to stop this _big ride - nowt for weeks - big ride - nowt for weeks_ pattern of riding that I've got into - it hurts too much. I'm getting through these forum rides on willpower rather than fitness and it isn't sensible!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2012)

Oh - and I forgot to mention ... tubbycyclist is looking noticeably less tubby so he might soon have to rename himself to _wastubbystillcyclist _and potsy is maintaining his steady progress. 14 months ago he was grovelling on my forum rides, but now he can leave me for dead!


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I have a feeling I will be struggling going up that final hill from Whalley!


 
Well, how was it?
I think that's the first time I made it up there in the middle ring.

Good to meet more CC'ers (TotallyFixed,Wormo and Litgull) and one none CC'er (Helen) last years ride was my favourite forum ride so far, I think this years surpassed that.
Was flagging a bit at around the 70 mile mark and was quite happy plodding along with the fellow slow train'ers, once the 2 groups met up again after Wormo's flat I got a second wind and started to feel really good.
Enjoyed Tubby's burst up the hill with TF, though I don't think he ever recovered from that effort 
Had some good little fast sections with TF and Skol and then it was time for the finale, a 'race' up the final drag against a hill climbing expert on a pink bike 
As expected it was a closely fought contest  only the 6st weight disadvantage stopped me


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I have a feeling I will be struggling going up that final hill from Whalley!





potsy said:


> Well, how was it?
> 
> I think that's the first time I made it up there in the middle ring.


I was very tired and uncomfortable by then. Alun went up the climb ahead of me just slightly faster than the speed I would have gone at so I made an effort to keep a constant distance from him and that got me up it quicker. 

When I get tired, my back and core muscles let me down and I stop pedalling smoothly. I don't realise that I'm doing it but I start 'mashing' the pedals rather than spinning them and that makes my back hurt more. I caught myself doing it on that climb and concentrated on my pedal stroke and immediately accelerated so I'm obviously more efficient when I pedal properly.


----------



## wormo (2 Apr 2012)

First of all would like to thank Colin for organising the ride and designing a good course. Special thanks go to I Like Skol for sticking with me and helping me home, many thanks to all in the "fast group" as well as would have struggled to get home otherwise. Never been glad to see people as when we managed to rejoin up with everyone for the last hour, as I think it was fair to say we were feeling a little low before this. Seemed to give me a huge energy boost. At least I don't need to decorate I Like Skol's house and buy his Mrs some flowers as an apology for making him late.!! 

Anyhow thanks to everyone for a great day and was a pleasure to ride with you all.

By the way front tyre had a nice bulge in it.

Looking forward to my next day out with you. (if welcome!!!)


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2012)

wormo said:


> By the way front tyre had a nice bulge in it.


It's a pity I didn't realise when the slow group caught up with you when you were fixing your puncture at the roadside - I had decided to carry a spare tyre for yesterday's ride in case one of us had a tyre problem!

Hang on - I think I am learning the ways of the forum - I mean a spare folding bicycle tyre, not the fat one I have round my waist!


----------



## wormo (2 Apr 2012)

Don't worry, a good lesson for me. As always want to learn as much as possible about any activity I partake in. Learnt some good tyre changing tips yesterday. Oh Yes and LOOK AT YOUR TYRES BEFORE YOU EMBARK ON A 100 MILE BIKE RIDE. Numpty.


----------



## tubbycyclist (2 Apr 2012)

That was a sound ride, and Colin's zigzag route meant that what little headwind there was never lasted for more than 500 metres.

I bailed on riding back to Hebden (thanks Steve) but still got 200km for the day. As potsy said It was a mistake to try and climb against TF after 100 miles and not something I will be repeating in the future. I won't try and rob Potsy of his polka dot jersey ever again.​


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2012)

wormo said:


> Don't worry, a good lesson for me. As always want to learn as much as possible about any activity I partake in. Learnt some good tyre changing tips yesterday. Oh Yes and LOOK AT YOUR TYRES BEFORE YOU EMBARK ON A 100 MILE BIKE RIDE. Numpty.


The reason I was carrying a spare yesterday was that Kevin (tubbycyclist) had a tyre fail on a forum ride in the Dales last year and after that I thought that it would be a good idea for there to be at least one person to be carrying one on forum rides.

Your point about checking tyres is a good one. I had one finally wear out on a forum ride recently. I didn't notice until I got home but by then it was completely knackered - the rubber had worn away in lots of places and the cords underneath were fraying. It was definitely no longer safe to ride. I had another one develop a scary-looking bulge.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2012)

tubbycyclist said:


> That was a sound ride, and Colin's zigzag route meant that what little headwind there was never lasted for more than 500 metres.


The zigzags meant that we didn't have a tailwind for long either, and the crosswinds were pretty bad at times!

I've just been reading a report I wrote about a sunny century ride on my Cannondale in June 2005. I was on my way back to being fit then. Not super, but a lot fitter than I have been since 2007 ...



ColinJ said:


> 8< (rest of report) >8
> 
> Off we set again. I was beginning to feel slightly frazzled by now, and was looking forward to getting home to a soak in the bath then some nice food and drink. Unfortunately, that was still over 2 hours away! We rode on through Whitewell, and towards Great Mitton. All of a sudden Bill asked me if I planned to stop anywhere else on the way back. Actually, I had just worked out that I was probably going to run out of drink about 15 miles from home so it DID seem like a good idea. It turned out that Bill for once was starting to feel a bit hot and bothered himself. I noticed that his freshly shaved head was caked in a thin layer of salt.
> 
> ...


Reading the whole ride report reminded me what it was like really enjoying my riding. It wasn't the painful slog it is now. It only hurt when I made a big effort, not when I was just turning the pedals over.


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (2 Apr 2012)

Would like to add my thanks to Colin for organising the ride and to everyone else for helping to make it such a pleasant  one. Special thanks to Skol for making sure I didn't get lost after Wrea Green - clearly all those things Potsy was telling me about you were a pack of lies 

I think some of you were aware that I was in two minds about signing up for this trip because I didn't feel I had enough miles in my legs. Around 30 miles I was convinced I wasn't going to get round and had more doubts in the 70s but like Potsy, I got a second and third wind and wasn't feeling too bad at the finish. Chatting to other riders - especially ones who are as interesting, amusing and as supportive as you gents (and lady)- helped enormously, so thanks again to you all.


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2012)

tubbycyclist said:


> As potsy said It was a mistake to try and climb against TF after 100 miles and not something I will be repeating in the future. I won't try and rob Potsy of his polka dot jersey ever again.


Maybe when you've lost another 20lbs or so 


SlowerThanASluggishSloth said:


> I think some of you were aware that I was in two minds about signing up for this trip because I didn't feel I had enough miles in my legs. Around 30 miles I was convinced I wasn't going to get round and had more doubts in the 70s but like Potsy, I got a second and third wind and wasn't feeling too bad at the finish. Chatting to other riders - especially ones who are as interesting, amusing and as supportive as you gents (and lady)- helped enormously, so thanks again to you all.


Never in doubt stass


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Apr 2012)

Thanks to Colin and indeed everybody for making it such a pleasant ride. The bit I think that really did us in was that long decent into Ribchester and it wasn't far after that there was a very steep albeit short climb, only just got up that, Helen very embarrassed at having to walk a bit of that but I think she may have got her own back a bit later. Unbelievably she is doing a 46 mile hilly commute today, in fact leaving work any time now so I'm off to meet her.
I think I have 4 or 5 pics which I will try to get sorted very soon. BTW we got home just before 11pm last night, too late to eat so we are a bit peckish and looking forward to some extra thick lettuce leaves maybe even with a baked potato later tonight. Colin and Alun, that was us hooting the horn and flashing the headlights at you on your way back into Whalley.


----------



## dr_pink (2 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> Had some good little fast sections with TF and Skol and then it was time for the finale, a 'race' up the final drag against a hill climbing expert on a pink bike
> As expected it was a closely fought contest  only the 6st weight disadvantage stopped me


... I have caved in and finally joined the forum - if only to see what was written about our little race at the end. 
My little spurt at the end was all down to SlowerThanASluggishSloth passing me some secret supplies (Haribo) (you need to change that forum name btw)
Thanks for a fab ride all - lovely route ColinJ - loved the two cafe stops (especially the ice cream place) - hope to see you all again soon........


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> The bit I think that really did us in was that long decent into Ribchester and it wasn't far after that there was a very steep albeit short climb, only just got up that, Helen very embarrassed at having to walk a bit of that but I think she may have got her own back a bit later.


Ah yes - I thought that descent would be painful on fixed! 

I remembered that short steep climb from last year and was ready for it. I'd saved just enough strength to ride up it but I had to get out of the saddle and launch myself at it, and my back was screaming at me!



totallyfixed said:


> BTW we got home just before 11pm last night, too late to eat so we are a bit peckish and looking forward to some extra thick lettuce leaves maybe even with a baked potato later tonight.


I'd taken the precaution of freezing some home-made vegetable curry a few days ago so I had a healthy meal waiting for me. If not, I'd have ended up with a take-away because I never have the energy to spend much time in the kitchen post-century rides!

I've had a salad and baked potato this evening instead.


totallyfixed said:


> Colin and Alun, that was us hooting the horn and flashing the headlights at you on your way back into Whalley.


I was on auto-pilot by then and only realised that it was you as you were passing. I tried to acknowledge you both but you must have missed it. 

Nice to see you both again. If you arrange a Rutland forum ride in June, I'll do my best to get down for it.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2012)

dr_pink said:


> ... I have caved in and finally joined the forum - if only to see what was written about our little race at the end.
> My little spurt at the end was all down to SlowerThanASluggishSloth passing me some secret supplies (Haribo) (you need to change that forum name btw)
> Thanks for a fab ride all - lovely route ColinJ - loved the two cafe stops (especially the ice cream place) - hope to see you all again soon........


We get them all in the end!

Ha ha - I like your avatar! Mine was taken 5 years ago before my hair started going grey and I got fat. I am not going to resort to _Just For Men_, but I certainly intend to get that sucked-in cheeks look back ...


----------



## I like Skol (2 Apr 2012)

dr_pink said:


> ... I have caved in and finally joined the forum - if only to see what was written about our little race at the end.


Welcome to the forum H. Now you don't have to rely on Steve to communicate with us forumers. Great sprint at the end, I was within a whisker of taking you in the last 50 yards (at least I thought I was) but there was just nothing left in my legs. I have to admit I tried to give Potsy a push up the hill so he could get in front but Strewth! he was feckin heavy!!!



fossyant said:


> What's this, get at Colin day ?


Every day is a get Colin day isn't it? 



ColinJ said:


> I was on auto-pilot by then and only realised that it was you as you were passing. I tried to acknowledge you both but you must have missed it.


Yes but there was no need for the 2 finger salute because there was 2 of them in the car!

And I nearly forgot. A HUGE thanks to ColinJ for organising a superb ride. I have never enjoyed 100 miles so much in my life and the satisfaction of catching you all after the puncture drama and still having the energy for the finish line games was immense.


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2012)

dr_pink said:


> ... I have caved in and finally joined the forum - if only to see what was written about our little race at the end.
> My little spurt at the end was all down to SlowerThanASluggishSloth passing me some secret supplies (Haribo) (you need to change that forum name btw)
> Thanks for a fab ride all - lovely route ColinJ - loved the two cafe stops (especially the ice cream place) - hope to see you all again soon........


Only ever nice things written about you on here, honest 

Next time....


ps- Love the avatar


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I was on auto-pilot by then and only realised that it was you as you were passing. I tried to acknowledge you both but you must have missed it.





I like Skol said:


> Yes but there was no need for the 2 finger salute because there was 2 of them in the car!


Actually, at first I did think it was just a random angry motorist flashing me because I didn't have a front light on *** and I was all set to make a less than polite gesture but then I realised who was driving! 


I like Skol said:


> And I nearly forgot. A HUGE thanks to ColinJ for organising a superb ride. I have never enjoyed 100 miles so much in my life and the satisfaction of catching you all after the puncture drama and still having the energy for the finish line games was immense.


As I've mentioned elsewhere, I've been suffering from lost cycling mojo but these forum rides are helping me to get it back - thank you all for coming along!

I've seen what last year did for the fitness of potsy and Steve H and I know that I respond very well to training - _when I actually do it._ So ... I'm looking forward to one day being able to stick with you guys on a forum ride like that and join in the race up the hill at the end!

*** I did have a front light with me but I have lost the thumbscrew that held it in so attaching it now involves bolting it in place. I thought about stopping to fit it but decided we would get back before it was really dark and so just pushed on.


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2012)

I think the fact that so many people not only turn out for Colin's rides, but also drive/cycle a fair way to get to them, and keep coming back, is a testament to the work and organisation he puts into them.
I know if it weren't for him and Fossy I would never have met so many lovely people, or had the confidence and motivation to do so many miles 

Here's the big man in action-


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2012)

And a few more pics I nearly forgot about-
TF spotted these hand gliders just setting off


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (3 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> I think the fact that so many people not only turn out for Colin's rides, but also drive/cycle a fair way to get to them, and keep coming back, is a testament to the work and organisation he puts into them.
> I know if it weren't for him and Fossy I would never have met so many lovely people, or had the confidence and motivation to do so many miles


 
+1 Couldn't have put it any better


----------



## SlowerThanASluggishSloth (3 Apr 2012)

dr_pink said:


> My little spurt at the end was all down to SlowerThanASluggishSloth passing me some secret supplies (Haribo)...


 
You weren't to know it, Helen, but that was actually Har-EPO


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Apr 2012)

Here's a few more pictures







Notice how [cough] everyone is in full control of their bikes as they approach the bend.













Colin counting, 4th attempt.





Wormo eager to burn off the ice cream.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> I think the fact that so many people not only turn out for Colin's rides, but also drive/cycle a fair way to get to them, and keep coming back, is a testament to the work and organisation he puts into them.
> I know if it weren't for him and Fossy I would never have met so many lovely people, or had the confidence and motivation to do so many miles


It's no trouble - I enjoy messing about with maps and working out the details of the rides almost as much actually doing them! 

One of the real pleasures for me has been watching the progress of you and Steve H over the last 2 years. In Steve's case, I made a deliberate effort to get him on board after reading his first post on CycleChat. I'm shocked at how quickly 2 years has passed ...

Another benefit for me (as a non-driver) is that Steve, Kevin and a couple of others over the years have given me lifts to more distant forum rides which I would have otherwise struggled to get to - _thanks chaps! _(They even declined my offer to pay for their ice creams on Sunday!)

There are some nice pictures in earlier posts! You can see why that area is so popular for cycling.

I readily admit that once it gets beyond about 6 riders, my lack of practice riding in big groups starts to show. We nearly lost people a couple of times on Sunday because I didn't stick to the rule of having someone at the front who knows the way and someone at the back who does.

I inadvertently went too fast once we got over the early hills. I'm used to being the slowest rider so I thought if I went at my own pace, nobody would have a problem staying with me. A couple of times we were spread over so much road that people in the middle couldn't work out which way to go at junctions. We had the opposite problem later on - I was going so slowly that I was holding everyone up!

Oh one last thing ...

[STERN MODE]
When the ride organiser goes to the front at the toll bridge and pays for everyone to cross ... you really don't need to stop and pay a second time! 
[/STERN MODE]


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2012)

There's always one show off isn't there? 




Nice pics TF, I particularly like the photo-shopped one of Colin at the front


----------



## Ajay (3 Apr 2012)

potsy said:


> There's always one show off isn't there?
> View attachment 8306


Steveh is one of the few people I know big enough for me to hide behind


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2014)

Just looking back on this ride - OMG - I was 'big'!!! 

Only 4 weeks to the next one ...


----------

